# ياريت لو حد عنده معلومات عن شركه TCI Sanmar



## snake_eyes (15 أغسطس 2010)

*لو سمحت لو حد عنده معلومات عن الشركه دي TCI Sanmar اللي في بورسعيد من ناحيه الشرط الجزائي والمرتبات والشركه نفسها من ناحيه المعامله وكل حاجه ارجو الرد سريعا*


----------

